# Deep South Resources DSM.V OTCQB : DSMTF



## Rich Day (May 13, 2021)

Everything you need to know in one click
Deep-South Resources Inc (DSM) Archives - Smallcaps Investment Research

Interesting tool for your own DD


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

This company has existed since at least 2011, and has never made a dollar in revenue. 

The number of shares outstanding was 0.18 million in 2011 and has risen every year since then, until now it is 126 million. 

This company only has a market cap of 28 million and is 20 cents/share. 

This is a clear pump & dump situation. Sorry, Rich. I wouldn't recommend you invest in this.


----------



## Rich Day (May 13, 2021)

Entire PR at : Stockwatch

*DEEP-SOUTH INTERSECTS 156 METRES OF 0.46% CUEQ, INCLUDING 24 METRES OF 0.65% CUEQ FROM 26 METRES DEEP*
Deep-South Resources Inc. has provided the second batch of assay results from its current drilling program at its Haib copper project in southern Namibia.
Significant copper and molybdenum intersections include:

HM03: 0.46 per cent copper equivalent over 156 metres, including 24 metres at 0.65 per cent copper equivalent;
HM02: 0.39 per cent CuEq over 74 metres, including six metres at 0.73 per cent CuEq;
HM04: 0.43 per cent CuEq over 26 metres, including four metres at 0.87 per cent CuEq.
 Pierre Leveille, president and chief executive officer of Deep-South, stated: "We continue to have success with our active drill program identifying thick, higher-grade zones. *We are consistently intercepting significantly higher grades than the average grade of our NI [National Instrument] 43-101 *indicated resource that stands at 0.31 per cent Cu. The higher-grade zone in pit 2 extends significantly further west and at depth than previously demonstrated


----------



## Rich Day (May 13, 2021)

Spudd said:


> This company has existed since at least 2011, and has never made a dollar in revenue.
> 
> The number of shares outstanding was 0.18 million in 2011 and has risen every year since then, until now it is 126 million.
> 
> ...


I Know the CEO Pierre Leveillé for 30 some years, he's a straight shooter 
I don't know and pump & dump /scam doing all this...read below 
*T**he company has demonstrated to the minister that during the past two tenures (from April, 2017, to April, 2021), it has invested $2-million with the completion of, among other things: a National Instrument 43-101 resource estimate; a preliminary economic assessment; a large two-ton sampling and heap-leach test; geological mapping; modelling; and an upgraded preliminary economic assessment.*
Furthermore, in its renewal application, the company has proposed a *feasibility study program with a budget of $7.1-million. *The program was under way with three drills and 42 employees on site. METS and CSIRO (Commonwealth Scientific and Industrial Research Organisation) of Australia have also begun metallurgical tests, bioleaching, high-pressure grinding roller tests and a flowsheet optimization program in two laboratories in Australia. Knight Piesold also has four scoping studies under way, covering: water usage; alternative power solutions; leach pad assessment; and environmental path to the ESIA. The company has also informed the ministry that at the completion of the feasibility study, it is planning to build a pilot plant on site for an estimated cost of $25.5-million


----------



## Rich Day (May 13, 2021)

John H. Akwenye, Chairman, Director
Mr. Akwenye is a Namibian retired lawyer with over 30 years of experience in business development in Namibia

Sadike Nepela serves as General Manager of Kalahari Minerals PLC. For a number of years, Mr. Nepela served as an Assistant to the Minister in the Namibian Ministry of Mines and Energy


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

Well, you go ahead if you feel so confident. But I would caution other investors not to.


Rich Day said:


> I Know the CEO Pierre Leveillé for 30 some years, he's a straight shooter
> I don't know and pump & dump /scam doing all this...read below
> *T**he company has demonstrated to the minister that during the past two tenures (from April, 2017, to April, 2021), it has invested $2-million with the completion of, among other things: a National Instrument 43-101 resource estimate; a preliminary economic assessment; a large two-ton sampling and heap-leach test; geological mapping; modelling; and an upgraded preliminary economic assessment.*
> Furthermore, in its renewal application, the company has proposed a *feasibility study program with a budget of $7.1-million. *The program was under way with three drills and 42 employees on site. METS and CSIRO (Commonwealth Scientific and Industrial Research Organisation) of Australia have also begun metallurgical tests, bioleaching, high-pressure grinding roller tests and a flowsheet optimization program in two laboratories in Australia. Knight Piesold also has four scoping studies under way, covering: water usage; alternative power solutions; leach pad assessment; and environmental path to the ESIA. The company has also informed the ministry that at the completion of the feasibility study, it is planning to build a pilot plant on site for an estimated cost of $25.5-million


This is all spending the company plans to do. There's no guarantee of future revenue. Just because they are spending money does not make it a good investment.

They may be pumping the stock in order to raise the stock price so that they can issue new stock to finance these endeavors.


----------



## Rich Day (May 13, 2021)

Your grammar is limited to a 4 words SCAM, PUMP AND DUMP 
Doing all this bashing won't make you successful with your own investment choices.

I hope not to read anymore crap from you


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

Rich Day said:


> I hope not to read anymore crap from you


Ditto.


----------



## Rich Day (May 13, 2021)

Interview with Pierre Léveillé CEO


----------



## Rich Day (May 13, 2021)

eep-South Resources Inc. is a mineral exploration company largely held by *Namibian shareholders and Management with 14% and Teck Resources Ltd with 16%* of Deep-South share capital. Deep-South currently holds 100% of the Haib Copper project in Namibia, one of the largest copper porphyry deposits in Africa.


----------



## Rich Day (May 13, 2021)

The recent preliminary economic assessment showed that at a price of copper of $3.00 / lb, it generates an after-tax NPV of $950 million and an after-tax IRR of 30%.
*At $4.00 / lb, it generates an after-tax NPV of $1,650 million and an after-tax IRR of 42%. *


----------



## Rich Day (May 13, 2021)

*Answers from our CEO*
FYI: Quoted answers by CEO after permission of going public
CEO: See my answers after each of you questions below:

EMP for EPL 3140
The EMP for EPL 3140 was filled in august 2020 of your subsidary:
*the-eis.com/elibrary/sites/def…0Mineral%20EPL%203140.pdf*
SLR Consulting (Africa) (Pty) Ltd (SLR) has been appointed by Haib Minerals as the independent environmental assessment practitioners to undertake the EMP amendment process and submit the updated EMP to MET for their review and approval.

*Was it submitted to MET? Is it approved?
Is that MET linked with the EPL conditions?
Answer: *The EMP was filed and approved. When approved it is an Environmental Clearance Certificate that is issued for 3 years. We have the ECC since February as it is a condition to start drilling. The Ministry of Mines has issued the drilling permit only on the condition that we have the ECC

*Please comment the progress:*
[*] Drilling 20 holes for both metallurgical tests and geo-tech holes on three target area (Target Area 1, 2,and 3) with identified 10 sites (refer to Figure 1-3).
[*] Excavation of 4 representative trenches, ±20 meters long and ±1 meter deep in the above mentioned target areas. *(think buld samples permitted til Nov202*
[*] Extraction of water from the Orange River for drilling purposes (as per previous EMP).
*Answer: *The information you have is different in the resulting ECCas we have changed the trenches for more drilling and it has been approved. If we drill it is because we have received all authorizations for the District Concilor, which is the relevant authority to approve water extraction for exploration. For mining it is a different authority.

As far as we know - some time ago - there was also a MDRL fr Haib applied.
That would provide sharesholders much more safety than a conditioned EPL.
*Have you applied for a MDRL?
What is the current status or the feedback of MET
Answer: *The MDRL application was filed by Teck Resources in January 2017 with the Ministry of Mines, not the MET, which has nothing to do with the granting of exploration or mining licences. At the time Teck was still holding 70% of the company holding the licence and they have done it without our consent. MDRL application was very bad news. A Mining Deposit Retention Licence is filed for up to 5 years when a company intends to carry no exploration or development work for a period of up to 5 years.
We bought Teck 70% interest in May 2017 and immediately requested to apply for an extension of the EPL, which was approved by the Ministry. The MDRL filed by Teck was refused.

Some of us are confused because we didn't find a NR or sedar Filling of the very important old application extension til 21.04.2021.
*Is there a filling?
And if not, why? 
Answer: *We have never issued NR for an application of a licence renewal. However, you can understand that if the Ministry has refused the licence renewal it is because we have filed an application for renewal. I confirm, we have duly applied

Pilot Plant
"The Company has also informed the Ministry that at the completion of the Feasibility Study, it is planning to build a pilot plant on site for an estimated cost of *CAD$ 25.5 million"*

Our concern is that it will be difficult to communicate positively to investors. Which strategic Partner will invest before getting the detailed recovery results? That could lead to much dilution.
*Was this pilot plant part of the updated PEA? 
Do you think it will be obligatory ;-) to convince MET to get the EPL renewal
Answer: *The pilot plant is not part of the updated PEA but will be part of the Feasibility Study (FS). It is normal to inform the Ministry of Mines of the long term planning. Building a pilot plant after the FS is a normal step for any project in development and not
planning it would be weak project management.. I am always fascinated to see how some investors are bothering with potential dilution that could only happen in a long time (2.5 years) and only if certain conditions are met. In this case, the FS needs to be positive and recommend the pilot plant. We are confident that if the FS is positive and recommend the pilot plant, our market cap will be higher and we will limit dilution. Also, the FS can be convincing for a strategic partner. So, there will be many conditions that will evolve and change over time that makes a discussion about dilution today quite speculative and useless

We don’t have to convince MET (Ministry of Environment and Tourism) for the renewal of any exploration licences. We have to convince MME (Ministry of Mines and Energy)

Strategic Partner
In my view Tech is not that partner.
_"Teck may determine to increase or decrease its holdings in Deep-South depending on market conditions and any other relevant factors »_
*Answer: *All large mining companies have the same statement about their investment in exploration companies. They want to protect themselves if some investors start to speculate about their intentions. At the moment, Africa is not the focus of Teck, so, they are a
passive shareholder

Some of us are invested in Gold developers in thopia. They still have similar problems with the progress (finding local investors) and state 'requirements'.
*Answer:* However, I have to say that the Mining Act is very clear and we do not foresee any problems with this in the future. The article of the Namibian you refer is stating 15% of mining licences. We are not at this stage yet as we have apply to renew and Exploration and Prospecting Licence. In our case, we already have a large shareholding with Namibians and we will have to see when we apply for the Mining lease if our Namibian shareholding is at or over 15%. Keep in mind that the company wa originally founded by Namibian shareholders.

Regards

Pierre


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

Just a reminder for newer readers that this may be a pump & dump. Obviously I have no way of knowing but it bears the hallmarks.

When this thread was originally posted it was 20 cents a share. Now it is 12 cents a share. Whoops!


----------



## Rich Day (May 13, 2021)

Stockwatch
*Deep-South Resources halted at 12:04 p.m. PT*
2021-06-23 15:08 ET - Halt Trading
Deep-South Resources Inc. has been halted at 12:04 p.m. PT on June 23, 2021, at the request of the company, pending news.
© 2021 Canjex Publishing Ltd. All rights reserved.


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

I was bored and decided to look at their latest financial statement this morning. 

Here is what they have spent money on in the latest quarterly report (ending Feb 28):

EXPENSES 
Accretion (Note 8) $ 6,155 
Consulting fees (Note 12) 203,590 
Interest expense 3,495 
Investor relations 105,252 
Management fees 93,771 
Office and miscellaneous 32,327 
Professional fees 12,515
Regulatory and transfer agent fees 28,218 
Share-based compensation (Notes 9 & 12) 333,286 

So they're spending 30k/year on office/miscellaneous. That's enough for a receptionist who works from home. But they're giving themselves 333k in share-based compensation. Hmmm.


----------



## mattw (May 14, 2013)

Yeah pump and dump. This looks like every junior resource company that people offer promise and know someone personally. 99% lose money. Better odds putting money on the Canadians.


----------



## Rich Day (May 13, 2021)

Source:
Update on Deep-South Haib Copper Licence Renewal Application

Summary:

*ORIGINAL: Update on Deep-South Haib Copper Licence Renewal Application*
2021-06-25 08:00 ET - News Release
VANCOUVER, BC, June 25, 2021 /PRNewswire/ - Deep-South Resources Inc. ("Deep-South" or "the Company") (TSXV: DSM) announces that further to the meeting yesterday with the Minister of Mines and Energy of Namibia and other Officials of the Ministry of Mines and Energy (the "Ministry"), *the Company has received a notice from the Minister confirming that the Company's application for the renewal of its Exclusive Prospecting Licence 3140 (the "Licence") has been refused.

The Company intends to vigorously contest this decision by all means necessary and available under the Minerals (Prospecting and Mining) Act (the "Act") and other applicable laws of Namibia.* In its application for renewal and subsequent representations made to the Ministry, the Company maintains that it clearly demonstrated having met all criteria under the Act to justify the renewal of its Licence.

As disclosed in our press release dated June 16, 2021, the Company had received notice from the Ministry informing the Company that its application for the renewal of its EPL had been denied citing the Company's inability to advance the EPL to Pre-Feasibility and complete the proposed drilling program as planned. The Company maintains that the Ministry was kept well apprised, with no objection on their part, of a proposed change from the Pre-Feasibility study to upgraded Preliminary Economic Assessment (PEA) and commencement of a full feasibility study. Moreover, the Ministry issued all permits required for the drilling program and are well aware that Deep-South has completed the drilling program.

As a result of the Minister's refusal to renew the Licence, the Company has terminated all work on site and has proceeded with the retrenchment of its employees on site.


----------



## Rich Day (May 13, 2021)

mattw said:


> Yeah pump and dump. This looks like every junior resource company that people offer promise and know someone personally. 99% lose money. Better odds putting money on the Canadians.


Below this is information not promises








Haib Copper - Deep-South Resources


The Haib project is a large copper-molybdenum porphyry deposit located in the Karas region of southern Namibia, 8 km from the Orange River and the South African border.The deposit is a porphyry copper-molybdenum dating from the Archean age. The Haib Cu-Mo deposit is arguably the oldest porphyry...




www.deepsouthresources.com












Technical Reports - Deep-South Resources


The renewal of the Exclusive Prospecting Licence 3140 covering the Haib Copper project has been refused by the Minister of Mines and Energy of Namibia. The Company intends to vigorously contest this decision by all means necessary and available, including under the Minerals (Prospecting and...




www.deepsouthresources.com


----------



## Rich Day (May 13, 2021)

Spudd said:


> I was bored and decided to look at their latest financial statement this morning.
> 
> Here is what they have spent money on in the latest quarterly report (ending Feb 28):
> 
> ...


Small stuff when considering a working cap of 7,000,000$ Canadian


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

09:52 AM EDT, 06/25/2021 (MT Newswires) -- Deep-South Resources Inc. (DSM.V) at last look sank 65.4% in early Friday trading after saying that the Minister of Mines and Energy of Namibia confirmed the rejection of the company's application to renew its exclusive prospecting license 3140.



Deep-South intends to contest the decision, noting that it met all criteria under the law to justify the license renewal. The company has terminated all work on site and has started retrenching employees.



The company had received notice from the ministry in mid-June that its application was denied due to its inability to advance the license to pre-feasibility stage and complete a proposed drill program.



Deep-South said the ministry did not oppose a proposed change from the pre-feasibility study to an upgraded preliminary economic assessment as well as the start of a full feasibility study.



Deep-South added that the ministry issued all permits required for the drilling program and is aware that the company has completed the campaign.

Price: 0.05, Change: -0.09, Percent Change: -65.38

Whoops!


----------



## Rich Day (May 13, 2021)

Spudd said:


> Just a reminder for newer readers that this may be a pump & dump. Obviously I have no way of knowing but it bears the hallmarks.
> 
> When this thread was originally posted it was 20 cents a share. Now it is 12 cents a share. Whoops!


SPUDD Go to the regulatory bodies and file your complaint 
Regulator will read and delete your post


----------



## Rich Day (May 13, 2021)

*DSM.VN - Deep South Resources Stock Price - Barchart.com


Barchart Technical Opinion*
*WEAK SELL*​* The market is in highly oversold territory. Beware of a trend reversal*


----------



## Rich Day (May 13, 2021)

Next post from SPUDD ......Barchart is a SCAM????????????????
Poor boy


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

Hahaha! You post something saying that you should sell as proof that your stock is awesome?


----------



## Rich Day (May 13, 2021)

Spudd said:


> Hahaha! You post something saying that you should sell as proof that your stock is awesome?


*The market is in highly oversold territory. Beware of a trend reversal* 
TRANSLATION 
Ринок знаходиться на дуже перепроданій території. Остерігайтеся розвороту тенденції


----------



## Rich Day (May 13, 2021)

Date​Ex​Sym​Open​High​Low​Close​Chg​Total Vol​​* 
*​* 

*​2021-06-28​V​DSM0.045​0.035​0.035​*0.045*​8,189,000​2021-06-25​V​DSM0.045​0.055​0.035​*0.045*​*-0.085*​50,910,654​2021-06-23​V​DSM0.12​0.135​0.105​*0.13*​*0.01*​5,201,064​2021-06-22​V​DSM0.125​0.145​0.12​*0.125*​*0.005*​5,423,332​2021-06-21​V​DSM0.135​0.135​0.115​*0.125*​*-0.01*​7,239,938​2021-06-18​V​DSM0.125​0.15​0.125​*0.14*​*0.015*​7,624,654​2021-06-17​V​DSM0.125​0.14​0.11​*0.13*​*-0.0925*​25,011,830​


----------



## Rich Day (May 13, 2021)

Date​Ex​Sym​Open​High​Low​Close​Chg​Vol​

2021-06-28​

Q​
DSMTF

0.036439 0.042 0.0323* 

0.035*​* 

-0.0006*

1,380,200-021-06-25​Q​DSMTF0.0416​0.0449​0.0294​*0.0356*​*-0.0704*​2,206,530​2021-06-23​Q​DSMTF0.096​0.106​0.0851​*0.106*​*0.006*​397,676​2021-06-22​Q​DSMTF0.1056​0.1099​0.10​*0.10*​*0.00532*​315,601​2021-06-21​Q​DSMTF0.1035​0.1035​0.0927​*0.09468*​*-0.01332*​325,344​2021-06-18​Q​DSMTF0.10​0.1159​0.10​*0.108*​*0.0064*​291,349​2021-06-17​Q​DSMTF0.1086​0.1159​0.09​*0.1016*​*-0.08002*​1,753,450​


----------



## Rich Day (May 13, 2021)

Looking forward for DSM to recover EPL 3140
My evaluation of the situation is the the Minister of Mines and Energy based his decision only with the briefing of a tire kicker needing a claim of fame.
When the Chairman met with the Minister, the Minister took a lot of notes.
In these countries a Minister take his time before reversing a decision, simply to avoid looking stupid.

On the other hand Namibia sent a strong signal to foreign companies ''spend a lot of money and when we are ready will give you a kick in the butt''. Countries doing that don’t attrack international capital.


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

Are you not suffering with your investment in this company? From 20 cents to 3.5 cents is a huge drop. Since you believe in it so strongly, you must have invested a lot. I hope you don't suffer from the sunk cost fallacy.


----------



## Rich Day (May 13, 2021)

King of meme 
I only sufffer reading you


----------



## Rich Day (May 13, 2021)

*ORIGINAL: Director Sadike Nepela Dies at the Age of 59
*
2021-07-02 09:36 ET - News Release Summary

Vancouver, B.C., Canada – TheNewswire - July 2, 2021 – Deep-South Resources Inc. ("Deep-South" or “the Company") (TSXVSM) (OTCSMTF) announces that Luke Sadike Nepela has passed on after a short illness.

The Board of Directors offers it’s condolences to his wife and family.

The Board acknowledge his dedication as a Director of the Company.

John Akwenye, Chairman of Deep-South stated, "We will miss a very good colleague and for some of us we will miss a very good person and friend “.

Mr. Nepela will not be immediately replaced on the Board of Directors

Complete news available at:
Stockwatch


----------



## Rich Day (May 13, 2021)

Spudd said:


> 09:52 AM EDT, 06/25/2021 (MT Newswires) -- Deep-South Resources Inc. (DSM.V) at last look sank 65.4% in early Friday trading after saying that the Minister of Mines and Energy of Namibia confirmed the rejection of the company's application to renew its exclusive prospecting license 3140.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no regularity problem when I read you


----------



## Rich Day (May 13, 2021)

Update from CEO this week


----------



## Rich Day (May 13, 2021)

The company up to this time has admitted no wrong doing and they've claimed that they've upheld their part of the agreement regarding their obligations on the Haib property. The company has said & maintained that the Namibian Gov't was advised & aprised of EVERY update and modification at every step of it's developmental process. In addition, mgmt has also indicated that Namibian Gov't, specifically the Dept of Mines & Energy, had in fact agreed to all the changes made and there were NO objections on their part. So unless the company has put out an official statement that they admitted to being negligent on their obligations on this property and i've missed it, i maintain my comments above.

As for the Namibian Gov't side & all their accusations against Deep South, both can't be right and either one or the other here isn't being totally truth full. Unless the company is outright lying about what they've stated so far or have exaggerated their claims of what said or done, legally the company hasn't breached their contract with the Namibian Gov't ....yet. What is in question though, is whether the company has all these contractual modifications, claims and subsequent Gov't agreement on a legally binding document TO PROVE what they've said. Usually simple modifications like whether technicalties as a PFS, FS or PEA are to be done and what is prioritized is inconsequential are determined by the operator NOT the country's Gov't. The only hand or say the Gov't has in this, is whether to approve or not the PEA.

In the end, it should really be up to the company to decide how this process should flow as they are the best judge of what needs to be done to bring projects successfully along to eventual full development. This is how it works in EVERY part of the wolrd and it usually flow through quite easily WITHOUT any complications. BUT in Africa, especially Sub-Saharan, these simple processes become very complicated & in a grey area for reasons i don't want to be into right now. Because there's a lot to be said there and iv'e stated a few in my previous posts here. Even the Chinese & Middle East who are difficult to deal with and are harsh places to operate in don't pull off sh*t like this.

Anyway, until the company officially responds to the Gov'ts decision with something more concrete & meaningful besides the "we didn’t do anything wrong" schtick, this is going to remain in limbo for quite a while. If i were managing this situation, i would advise the company to try and resolve as quickly as possible, by either forcing the Namibian Gov't to abide by their contract on the property OR by bringing the matter to the International courts ASAP. The longer this drags on without ANY actions on the company's part or they keep staying silent, the worse it will look for them and it will be.


----------



## mattw (May 14, 2013)

This is why these stocks are extremely high risk. Massive political risk.


----------



## Ponderling (Mar 1, 2013)

This is why I am glad I started investing gradually 30 years ago. Build wealth slowly and invest in nothing on Venture exchanges until you can afford to loose all of your Venture placement without a major hit to your overall finances. Keep the V stocks to less that 5% of your equity worth is my rule, when I do hold or ponder holding a V position.


----------



## Rich Day (May 13, 2021)

DEEP SOUTH RESOURCES INC - #dsm #dsmtf http://deepsouthresources.com
………Size Bid….Bid……Ask…Size Ask...Last...Volume

*DSM*26.0​0.05​·​0.055768.0​*0.05*​3,120.3​


----------



## Rich Day (May 13, 2021)

95% of all shares issued traded since june 17, 2021
DEEP SOUTH RESOURCES INC - http://deepsouthresources.com today
.....TODAY................Last............Volume
#DSM - V..............0.055...........741,600
#DSMTF - Q.........0.0396...........40,000


----------



## Rich Day (May 13, 2021)

mattw said:


> This is why these stocks are extremely high risk. Massive political risk.


It takes only one low life guy at the ministry wanting to show how powerful he is and wanting to make his claim of fame by not renewing the license.


----------



## Rich Day (May 13, 2021)

mattw said:


> This is why these stocks are extremely high risk. Massive political risk.


Namibia's president wants to expropriate land from whites | DW | 01.10.2018
Namibian President Hage Geingob on Monday said he will push forward with expropriating land (owned by white people) and redistributing it to the majority black population in the country.


----------



## Rich Day (May 13, 2021)

https://www.cia.gov/the-world-factbook/static/b5ac4db93b3379cabced51723dda44c1/WA-summary.pdf
ECONOMY Economic Overview heavily dependent on the extraction and processing of minerals for export; mining accounts for about 12.5% of GDP, but provides more than 50% of foreign exchange earnings; one of the world’s largest producers of uranium.


----------



## Rich Day (May 13, 2021)

*3 Key players for a major power play*

John H. Akwenye, Chairman, Director

Mr. Akwenye is a Namibian retired* lawyer with over 30 years of experience in business development in Namibia*. From 1994 to 2008, he was Chairman of Guinas Investents (PTY) Ltd a Swapo owned investment company. He has been chairman of the Namibian Airports Company from 2001 to 2004. He is Director of Corporations such as Areva Resources Namibia and PE Minerals and he his currently Chairman of Deep-South Mining Company (PTY) Ltd and Director of Haib Minerals (PTY) Ltd.

Pierre Léveillé, President & CEO, Director

Mr. Léveillé has over *28 years of experience in the International financial sector and 20 years of experience in the mining exploration industry.* Mr. Léveillé has started is career as an Investment Advisor and an Investment Banker with a large Canadian Securities brokerage firm. From the mid 1990’s to today, he has been Executive and Director of several exploration companies active in Africa. He has financed and managed exploration projects in Namibia since 1996 including the acquisition and operation of a diamond mine. He has realized over US$ 75 million in transactions and financing for Namibian and African mining exploration projects.

Chad Williams, Director for DSM

Mr. Williams has an *extensive background in capital markets and business management. He is the founder and Chairman of Red Cloud Mining Capital In*c., serves on the board of Blue Thunder Mining Inc., Golden Tag Resources Ltd., Karora Resources Inc., and Honey Badger Silver Inc. He was one of the founders of Agilith Capital Inc. as well as Westwind Capital Inc. He previously held the positions of CEO of Victoria Gold Corp., Head of Mining Investment Banking at Blackmont Capital Inc. and was a top-ranked mining analyst at TD Bank and other Canadian brokerage firms. Mr. Williams holds both a P.Eng in Mining and an MBA from McGill University, Montreal.


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

Afri-Can Marine Minerals Corporation (TSXV:AFA) reported that Mr. Pierre Léveillé has resigned as President and Chief Executive Officer and Mr. Bernard Tourillon has resigned as Chief Financial Officer, Corporate Secretary and Director of the Corporation. Mr. Michael Brown and Mr. André Thibault have resigned from the Board of Directors of the Corporation. The Company also reported that due to lack of funding, the Company is late in filling its annual Audited Financial Statements, which were required to be filed on SEDAR at the latest by December 29th, 2014. Therefore, at the request of L’autorité des Marchés Financiers, the TSX Venture Exchange has halted trading in the shares of Afri-Can. The Company has also notified Deep-South Mining Company (PTY) Ltd that it will not exercise its option to acquire half of Deep-South’s share capital.








Afri-Can Marine Minerals Announces Changes in Management, Trading Halt


Afri-Can Marine Minerals Corporation (TSXV:AFA) reported that Mr. Pierre Léveillé has resigned as President and Chief Executive Officer and Mr. Bernard Tourillon has resigned as Chief Financial Officer, Corporate Secretary and Director of the Corporation. Mr. Michael Brown and Mr. André Thibault...




investingnews.com


----------



## Rich Day (May 13, 2021)

DEEP-SOUTH FILES APPLICATIONS WITH HIGH COURT OF NAMIBIA CONCERNING HAIB COPPER LICENCE REFUSAL
The Namibian legal counsel of the company and its subsidiary, Haib Minerals Pty. Ltd., have filed an application on behalf of Haib with the High Court of Namibia for an order reviewing the decision of the Minister of Mines and Energy refusing the renewal of Haib's licence EPL 3140 covering the Haib copper project in Namibia. *The application also seeks an urgent interdict aimed at preventing the Ministry of Mines and Energy of Namibia from granting a licence over the same licence area to anyone else.*
*The respondents to the affidavit are the Minister of Mines and Energy, the Mining Commissioner, and Orange River Exploration and Mining CC. Orange River is cited due to its possible interest in the matter since it applied for an exclusive prospecting licence extending over the Haib copper deposit on Nov. 12, 2020.*
The company will provide regular updates in this regard and any other matter concerning this situation.
The company intends to vigorously contest the minister's decision by all means necessary and available under the applicable laws of Namibia and international laws. The company maintains that in its application for renewal and subsequent representations made it clearly demonstrated having met all criteria under the Minerals (Prospecting and Mining) Act 1992 and licence conditions to justify the renewal of its licence.
As disclosed in the company's press release dated June 16, 2021, the company had received notice from the ministry informing the company that its application for the renewal of its licence had been denied citing the company's inability to advance the licence to prefeasibility and complete the proposed drilling program as planned. The company maintains that the ministry was kept well apprised, with no objection on their part, of a proposed change from the prefeasibility (PFS) study to an upgraded preliminary economic assessment (PEA) and the commencement of a full feasibility study (FS). The latter was already commenced with at the time of the refusal. Moreover, the ministry issued all permits required for the drilling program and officials were well aware that Haib had completed the drilling program at the time of the refusal to renew.


----------



## Rich Day (May 13, 2021)

*Deep-South Receives DTC Eligibility in the US*
2021-08-13 08:45 ET - News Release
VANCOUVER, BC, Aug. 13, 2021 /PRNewswire/ - Deep-South Resources Inc. ("Deep-South" or "the Company") (TSXV: DSM) announces that it has received Depository Trust & Clearing Corporation ("*DTC*") eligibility, making the Company's securities more accessible to US investors.
The DTC is the largest securities depository in the world and facilitates electronic settlement of stock certificate transfers in the United States. The shares of the Company, trading under the symbol "DSMTF" and Cusip # 24378W103 in the United States, are now eligible to be electronically cleared and settled through the DTC and is therefore considered "DTC eligible". This electronic method of clearing securities accelerates the settlement process for investors and brokers.
"We are very pleased that the Company is now DTC eligible, providing US investors further opportunities to participate in Deep-South's growth," said Pierre Leveille, CEO of Deep-South. "Deep-South's stock is now traded in Canada, Germany, and the United States. We are well positioned in both domestic and international markets to grow our global investor base."


----------

